# Wie man einer Katze eine Pille verabreicht



## AMUN (29 März 2008)

*Wie man einer Katze eine Pille verabreicht:*

1. Nehmen Sie die Katze in die Beuge Ihres linken Armes, so als ob Sie ein Baby halten. Legen Sie den rechten Daumen und Mittelfinger an beiden Seiten des Mäulchens an und üben Sie sanften Druck aus, bis die Katze es öffnet. Schieben Sie die Pille hinein und lassen Sie die Katze das Mäulchen schließen.

2. Sammeln Sie die Pille vom Boden auf und holen Sie die Katze hinterm Sofa hervor. Wiederholen Sie den Vorgang.

3. Holen Sie die Katze aus dem Schlafzimmer und werfen Sie die angesabberte Pille weg. Nehmen Sie eine neue Pille, die Katze erneut auf den Arm und halten Sie die Tatzen fest. Zwingen Sie den Kiefer auf und schieben Sie die Pille in den hinteren Bereich des Mäulchens. Schließen Sie es und zählen Sie bis zehn.

4. Angeln Sie die Pille aus dem Goldfischglas und die Katze von Ihrer Garderobe. Rufen Sie Ihren Mann aus dem Garten. Knien Sie sich auf den Boden und klemmen Sie die Katze zwischen Ihre Knie. Halten Sie die Vorderpfoten fest. Ignorieren Sie das Knurren der Katze. Bitten Sie Ihren Mann, den Kopf der Katze festzuhalten und ihr ein Holzlineal in den Hals zu schieben. Lassen Sie die Pille das Lineal hinunterkullern und reiben Sie anschließend sanft den Katzenhals.

5. Pflücken Sie die Katze aus dem Vorhang. Nehmen Sie eine neue Pille aus der Packung. Notieren Sie sich, ein neues Holzlineal zu kaufen und den Vorhang zu flicken. Wickeln Sie die Katze in ein großes Handtuch. Drapieren Sie die Pille in das Endstück eines Strohhalmes. Bitten Sie Ihren Mann, die Katze in den Schwitzkasten zu nehmen, so dass lediglich der Kopf durch die Ellenbogen guckt. Hebeln Sie das Katzenmäulchen mit Hilfe eines Kugelschreibers auf und pusten Sie die Pille in den Hals.

6. Überprüfen Sie die Packungsbeilage, um sicherzugehen, dass die Pille für Menschen harmlos ist. Verbinden Sie den Arm Ihres Mannes und entfernen Sie das Blut aus dem Teppich. Holen Sie die Katze aus dem Gartenhäuschen des Nachbarn. Nehmen Sie eine neue Pille. Stecken Sie die Katze in einen Schrank und schließen Sie die Tür in Höhe des Nackens, so dass der Kopf hinausschaut. Hebeln Sie das Mäulchen mit einem starren Dessertlöffel auf. Flitschen Sie die Pille mit einem Gummi tief in den Rachen der Katze.

7. Holen Sie einen Schraubenzieher und hängen Sie die Tür zurück in die Angeln. Legen Sie kalte Kompressen auf Ihr Gesicht und überprüfen Sie das Datum Ihrer letzten Tetanus-Impfung. Lassen Sie die Feuerwehr die Katze aus dem Baum auf der gegenüberliegenden Straßenseite holen. Entschuldigen Sie sich beim Nachbarn, der in den Zaun gefahren ist, um der Katze auszuweichen.

8. Nehmen Sie die letzte Pille aus der Packung. Binden Sie Vorder- und Hinterpfoten der Katze mit einer Wäscheleine zusammen. Knüpfen Sie sie an die Beine des Esstisches. Ziehen Sie sich die Gartenhandschuhe über, öffnen Sie das Mäulchen mit Hilfe eines Brecheisens. Stopfen Sie die Pille hinein, gefolgt von einem großen Filetsteak.

9. Lassen Sie sich von Ihrem Mann ins Krankenhaus fahren. Sitzen Sie still, während der Arzt Finger und Arm näht und Ihnen die Pille aus dem rechten Auge entfernt. Halten Sie auf dem Rückweg beim Möbelhaus an und bestellen Sie einen neuen Tisch.

10. Geben Sie die Katze weg und kaufen Sie sich einen Hund.


----------



## icks-Tina (29 März 2008)

LOL...wie aus dem Leben gegriffen und auf Papier gebracht.... so lächerlich es sich anhört...so ists wirklich ...


----------

